# My computer changes settings - why?



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a ist of favorites arranged in the most used order.
Now the computer has taken upon its self to rearrange this list in alphabetical order.
When I shut down or disconnect from the internet and turn off the computer and start up sometime later and go back to the internet I find that the computer has arranged the favorite's list in alphabetical order not the order that I had left.
Anyone have any ideas as to why?
How do I prevent this?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

I either use a number starting with 1 or a letter starting with a and then a couple of spaces Even if it sorts it always puts them first


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the idea, but why does it sort in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Bigdog said:


> I either use a number starting with 1 or a letter starting with a and then a couple of spaces Even if it sorts it always puts them first


 That's what I do.


----------



## Concrete Cowboy (Oct 24, 2004)

doc623 said:


> I have a ist of favorites arranged in the most used order.
> Now the computer has taken upon its self to rearrange this list in alphabetical order.
> When I shut down or disconnect from the internet and turn off the computer and start up sometime later and go back to the internet I find that the computer has arranged the favorite's list in alphabetical order not the order that I had left.
> Anyone have any ideas as to why?
> How do I prevent this?


Are you using IE 6 or 7? XP or Vista?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Concrete Cowboy said:


> Are you using IE 6 or 7? XP or Vista?


Its in the browser, I use linux and Opera browser and it does same thing. I never bothered finding out solution but it is annoying at times. At least Opera does allow you to have unlimited bookmark directories, so you can have say a forum directory and a automotive directory and so on.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, just looked. For opera go to opera:config, then down to hotlist and sortby, then change value to what kind of bookmark sorting you want. Here is the options:

Sort bookmarks by 
-1 = My order/unsorted
0 = Name
1 = Nickname
2 = Address
3 = Description
4 = Created
5 = Last visited

The default is "0" which means bookmarks are sorted alphabetically by name. No idea if you have this kind of choice in other browsers as I mostly use Opera and occasionally Seamonkey if its some stubborn site that doesnt like Opera. I dont even bother keeping bookmarks in Seamonkey.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Concrete Cowboy said:


> Are you using IE 6 or 7? XP or Vista?



XP


----------



## Concrete Cowboy (Oct 24, 2004)

What version of IE? You can click on help/about internet explorer


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

occasionally a registry entry will become corrupt and many programs will take an invalid value and set it back to default. You might have crashed or terminated the program before it fully shutdown and cause the error


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Concrete Cowboy said:


> What version of IE? You can click on help/about internet explorer


I think it is 6.
I can click on help but have not found anything there to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

doc623 said:


> I think it is 6.
> I can click on help but have not found anything there to help.


 If you click "Help" in your browser, and then "About", it should tell you the version.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

ladycat said:


> If you click "Help" in your browser, and then "About", it should tell you the version.



Ok, its 7.


----------



## Concrete Cowboy (Oct 24, 2004)

doc623 said:


> Ok, its 7.


I donât have experience with 7 so I wonât get too into it. With 6 and below, if you sort alphabetically and then change the order it should remember the change and stay that way. Itâs almost like your pc thinks you are not an admin and canât make changes to the registry. Iâd be suspicious of some newly installed anti spyware maybe? Sorry I could not offer more.


----------

